
Introducing Tinitell a wearable mobile phone for kids - chippy
http://tinitell.com/
======
chippy
It's a European wearable startup (Sweden) and think it's very interesting.

The Android app for this has just been released with the iOS version appearing
soon, apparently. [http://tinitell.com/blog/tinitell-app-is-now-available-on-
go...](http://tinitell.com/blog/tinitell-app-is-now-available-on-google-play/)

